# Saving the babies



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I am a frequent guest at just about every pet store in my area, and because of my regularity I get to learn fun new things, like what kinds of critters the pet store just got in and where they got them. A pet store I go to told me they got in a shipment of rodents but they didn't have them on the floor so I was allowed to go back and look. I noticed standard rats and even some adorable mice. The girl told me they were fancy mice and she had even set two aside to take home as her personal pets.

Now I _know _this is *rat forum *but there was a gorgeous black mouse with a white belly quite plump mixed in with the boys and the girls and knowing what I do about rats I was able to tell she was pregnant. I felt bad. There she is, quite pregnant with what I assume to be an adorable litter which would undoubtedly go to be snake food as well. After checking to make sure I have a tank of the right size at home I have decided to rescue her.

Though I had always hoped to breed one of my boys (rats) I haven't found a female I approve of yet. I went looking around and found a place that sells mice as pets so I can have a place for the family to go once everything is safe, healthy, and big enough.

Any recommendations? Bedding? I'm planning on using carefresh color (pink), and feeding mom either the blocks she has been eating or some Tropical Carnival pet mouse & rat food. (Prefferably the latter if I can.) I know she needs some extra protein, I am doing my research, but any helpful suggestions or advice would be appreciated.

Also, I hope no one minds terribly she's a mouse. They're like the little noisy cousin to the rats.


----------

